# How Messed Up Is This



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

So @Rooigevaar send me a msg via Facebook and I realize he knows someone that is far off family of mine, who's dad's name was Jos Matthysen. Said someone happens to be Rooigevaar's cousin... making Rooigevaar even further along family of mine.

And to think... I almost seduced him the other day.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

Crazy small world we live in!!!


----------



## TylerD (26/6/14)

@Rooigevaar , now you can get family discount! What a bargain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

@TylerD been shot down already! Fine family I have!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> So @Rooigevaar send me a msg via Facebook and I realize he knows someone that is far off family of mine, who's dad's name was Jos Matthysen. Said someone happens to be Rooigevaar's cousin... making Rooigevaar even further along family of mine.
> 
> And to think... I almost seduced him the other day.


 
hahahaha that is so funny, ya I know how small it is hay, have a couple similar storys


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> @TylerD been shot down already! Fine family I have!!!


 
ROFL...

That's the first thing I said to him.

"...and no... no discounts."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

And to think... I almost seduced him the other day. :giggle:[/QUOTE said:


> This gives me another idea for getting discount...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

Did I just quote myself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL...
> 
> That's the first thing I said to him.
> 
> "...and no... no discounts."


but he is family LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

And I thought we Indians were bad for asking for discounts lol


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

LOL - the joke is we are all one big vaping family
So we should all get discounts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/6/14)

Silver said:


> LOL - the joke is we are all one big vaping family
> So we should all get discounts


Nominated for Post of the Year!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Does this mean if have to hug @Rooigevaar now whenever I take his money?


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Does this mean if have to hug @Rooigevaar now whenever I take his money?


 
Lets make it for all orders over R500 one awkward man hug. It is after all a very distant relation...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/6/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Lets make it for all orders over R500 one awkward man hug. It is after all a very distant relation...


 
R1000 and I'll put one hand on a cheek.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

